# إستعدادات شهر الأعياد لسنة 2011



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

ها قد بدأ شهر الأعياد المجيد وها نحن نقترب من الإحتفال بيوم ولادة السيد المسيح، كلمة الله المتجسد. في هذه الإيام نعيد التأمل والنظر في محبة الله العظيمة لنا وفي طفل المذود، نعيش أجواء الميلاد ونعيد ذكرى الميلاد المجيد.

السنة الحالية ستنتهي خلال إيام وستنتهي معها الآم ومعاناة عشناها، فسنة 2011 سنة مليئة بالتغييرات والأحداث التي أثرت على الكثير منا. نعم ما زال منا من يحمل أحزان هذه السنة وأتعابها وما زال منا من يجهل المستقبل بسبب الحاضر. لكن مهما واجهنا من تجارب هذا العالم، لن يمنعنا شئ عن التمتع بنعمة المسيح والإحتفال بمجئه لخلاصنا.

من هذا المبدأ ومن هذا المنطلق نبدأ التحضيرات لشهر الأعياد لنحتفل به سوياً أكثر من أي فترة ماضية وبالرغم من ما تعانيه بداننا وشعوبنا المسيحية الشرقية.

تحضيرنا لهذه الفترة المباركة:



إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي  يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة. القسم مُخصص لمواضيع الميلاد المجيد الروحية و  العامة. القسم يشهد نشاطاً رائعاً كل سنة فلا تحرم نفسك من متعة متابعة  كل جديد في هذا القسم الرائع.


تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه (في نهاية الإسبوع الحالي)
التحضير لبدأ مسابقات الميلاد (سنعلن عن المسابقات وشروطها وجوائزها عن قريب)


كل عام والكل بخير. الرب يحفظنا نحن وعوائلها في بقية هذه السنة والسنة القادمة وبعد اي شر وشبه شر عن شعب المسيح.


سلام المسيح يملأنا في هذه الايام المباركة..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك والكل بخييييييير
ويارب تكون سنه جديده وحلوه للجميع *​


----------



## بايبل333 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك بالرغم أن اليهود مينفعش أعيد عليهم *
*ولكن نمشيها وخلاص *

*سنة سعيدة عليك وعلى كل أنسان على وجة الارض*​


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
وان شالله سنة سعيدة علينا وع كل البلاد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم جميعاً طيبين وبصحةوسعادة 

ومليانين بسلام الرب يسوع 

واكيد اكيد سنة 2012 سنة سعيد على الجميع 

و ما قاسيناه من آلام فى سنة 2011  لا يقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا 

*​


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانت في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس وفي تمام الصحة والعافية محفوظاً في روح وداعة يسوع
ولنفرح كلنا معاً ببهجة تجسد الكلمة الذي جعل لنا شركة مقدسة قائمة على عهد دمه الكريم
الذي يطهرنا من أي خطية مقدساً أيانا لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم أمام أبيه في المحبة
كن معافي باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانت بخير يا روك والجميع في المنتدى بألف خير*


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2011)

نتمنى ان تكون سنة اجمل وافضل
2011 سنة كانت من اصعب سنوات حياتنا ان لم تكن اصعبها على الاطلاق ونتمنى الا تلقى بظلالها بصورة كبيرة على 2012 
وبلا رتوش نحن ندخل عام 2012 وقلوبنا مليئة بالخوف والرهبة من الايام القادمة والمستقبل لان الصورة ضبابية بشدة ومليئة للاسف بسواد اكثر من البياض
لكن نرمى كل همومنا غلية ونقول ربنا موجود


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير

اكيد السنة دى احلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة والجميع بخير​


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وكل المنتدي بخير*
*بأعضائه وزواره*
*ونتمني أن تكون 2012 سنة بها بركة لكل العالم *​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

احلى حاجه استايل الكريسماس بعشقه​


----------



## happy angel (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وسلام

سنه سعيدة على الجميع باذن ربنا*​


----------



## just girl (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا أحبة مافان كلكم وأحبتى .. . ينعاااااااد علينا اعوام واعوام يارب أميييين.. .*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## مورا مارون (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ينعاد ع الجميع بالسنة مليئة بسلام المسيح​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2011)

وكل سنة وانت طيب يا روك​ 
ومنتديات الكنيسة بكل اعضاءها طيبية ​ 
وكل العالم اجمع بخير وسلام​ 
*" المجد لله في الاعالي وعلي الارض السلام **وبالناس المسرة "*​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتم بخير وصحة وسلام
ويا رب تكون السنة دى اهدأ واجمل


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وكل أولاد المسيح طيبين*
*وعلى رأى البابا شنودة "يجعلها سنة محبوكة ومسبوكة ومبروكة"





*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل سنة وكل العالم بخير و سلام*


*" المجد لله في الاعالي وعلي الارض السلام **وبالناس المسرة "*​
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​
*+++*

​


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تم تغيير ستايل المنتدى لستايل الكريسماس. سنعلن عن قريب عن مسابقات شهر الأعياد.

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين.


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2011)

احلى ستايل للمنتدى على مر السنين اللى فاتت كلها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> احلى ستايل للمنتدى على مر السنين اللى فاتت كلها​



* سنين فاتت ؟
هو مش ده بتاع السنه اللي فاتت ؟
*​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 

وكل سنه والكل طيبين 

ويارب تكون سنه سعيده على الكل 

وربنا يحمى شعب مصر 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى اوووووووووووووووووووووى
الستايل ده جداااااااااا
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين :smile01​


----------



## اليعازر (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ستايل جميل ، تسلم ايدك يا روك

كل عيد والجميع بألف خير وبركة​*


----------



## firygorg (4 يناير 2012)

_كل سنة وكل العالم بخير و سلام




_​


----------

